# Which Verizon Samsung Galaxy Nexus Vehicle Mount is "the one"?



## Mr.Gadget (May 8, 2012)

I found a couple official Samsung vehicle mounts online that are for the Samsung Galaxy Nexus i515. The both show they are model # K1F8BEGSTA

They say they have audio and charging. I know there are some mounts out there that are ALMOST made for the VZW variation, but I want to make sure this one is. Even the Samsung website says this will fit the Sprint and Verizon phone... But, will it really? I mean fully support the power and audio so all I need to do is put the phone in, and take it out, all during a days commute???

Oh yeah, through Samsung, they say it is available for $49, and eBay has it for $43. The Google Play Store still shows out of stock.

Thank you!


----------



## najaboy (Nov 5, 2011)

The i515 dock does not have audio out or dedicated charging. It is merely a plastic holder and you must physically plug a vehicle charger into the phone after inserting it. The dock available on the Samsung website is not the same one that is sold in the Play Store. The Play Store dock is for the i9250 and uses the three pogo pins for charging and audio out.

If you want an OEM dock that provides those functions, you have two choices... mod the i9250 dock to fit your phone or mod the i515 dock to charge via pogo pins.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Not getting good answers on official stuff, but I use http://www.tridenteer.com/products/Kraken-AMS-Case-for-Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-With-Holster-Bundle--%28Black%29.html]this[/url] in combination with my bluetooth stereo and VZ vehicle charger.

(I have the car mount accessory for the case)


----------



## Mr.Gadget (May 8, 2012)

najaboy said:


> The i515 dock does not have audio out or dedicated charging. It is merely a plastic holder and you must physically plug a vehicle charger into the phone after inserting it. The dock available on the Samsung website is not the same one that is sold in the Play Store. The Play Store dock is for the i9250 and uses the three pogo pins for charging and audio out.
> 
> If you want an OEM dock that provides those functions, you have two choices... mod the i9250 dock to fit your phone or mod the i515 dock to charge via pogo pins.


So no real choice? Argh....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr.Gadget (May 8, 2012)

idefiler6 said:


> Not getting good answers on official stuff, but I use http://www.tridenteer.com/products/Kraken-AMS-Case-for-Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-With-Holster-Bundle--%28Black%29.html]this[/url] in combination with my bluetooth stereo and VZ vehicle charger.
> 
> (I have the car mount accessory for the case)


Hum.. linky broken... but a Trident mount?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr.Gadget (May 8, 2012)

I checked out the Trident online. Very nice. Love the cases too, but they all apparently lack a belt clip/holster. How do you carry that large phone/case combo?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

They all suck and require you to manually plug in your cables.

The gsm pogo pin dock fits like crap and it takes 2 hands to get the phone in and out of.

the best option I have found right now is unfortuatly using a universal type.

I miss the Droid X car dock, it was the best.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Proclip has models that have the usb built in.


----------



## Mr.Gadget (May 8, 2012)

Still on the prowl for a dock! I just received, and returned, a Exomount. Looks nice, holds extremely well, but I was unable to tighten the cheap-ish neck collar which holds the phone in the angle of your choosing on the dock. So the phone bobs and weaves as I drive. iBolt is my next attempt. This is so sad. I don't understand why there is no market for oem styled docks or mounts for this phone... 
Proclip doesn't offer a windshield mount for my vehicle unfortunately, and it looks like you need to buy the mounting hardware and phone plate separately. Thanks though!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SparkyXI (Sep 7, 2011)

Buy a Ram Mount. Google it. Trust me, these things are awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

SparkyXI said:


> Buy a Ram Mount. Google it. Trust me, these things are awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just ordered one...looks pretty good to me. I change phones so often I'm tired of getting a new custom mount every time, and I prefer to use a case, which makes using the custom mounts a PITA.


----------



## Mr.Gadget (May 8, 2012)

Which model did you get? I'm looking what I see so far...
Edit: Strike that... reviewers are complaining that it does not hold solid and moves right to left... can you comment on your experience?
Thanks!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SparkyXI (Sep 7, 2011)

Mr.Gadget said:


> Which model did you get? I'm looking what I see so far...
> Edit: Strike that... reviewers are complaining that it does not hold solid and moves right to left... can you comment on your experience?
> Thanks!
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yep - I've been using the "[background=rgb(255, 255, 204)]RAM[/background] LIL' BUDDY [background=rgb(255, 255, 204)]MOUNT[/background] X-GRIP HOLDER" (part ID RAP-SB-180-UN7U - linky: http://goo.gl/kj7tq), and I've had zero problems. I have had it mounted to the dash of my Subaru Forester since last October, and never *once* has my phone (Droid Charge or Galaxy Nexus) fallen out of the mount. I searched far and wide for the right solution, and no doubt, this is it. I even wrote up a quick review last winter about it on AndroidActivist.org, with photos and video.


----------



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

Deathshead said:


> They all suck and require you to manually plug in your cables.
> 
> The gsm pogo pin dock fits like crap and it takes 2 hands to get the phone in and out of.
> 
> ...


I have the i9250 and after modifying the volume cutout, I love it! You do have to use two hands to get it in and out, but my phone has never fallen out. I love that with the car dock app and car home, all I have to do is pop it in and drive. I ran the cords under my dash mat, so it doesn't look too crappy. Too bad everything is iCrap-centric. I can't use the USB to charge and play media w/ ICS or JB. My son's Razr did it with Froyo. Almost seems like a step back.


----------



## Mr.Gadget (May 8, 2012)

SparkyXI said:


> Yep - I've been using the "[background=rgb(255, 255, 204)]RAM[/background] LIL' BUDDY [background=rgb(255, 255, 204)]MOUNT[/background] X-GRIP HOLDER" (part ID RAP-SB-180-UN7U - linky: http://goo.gl/kj7tq), and I've had zero problems. I have had it mounted to the dash of my Subaru Forester since last October, and never *once* has my phone (Droid Charge or Galaxy Nexus) fallen out of the mount. I searched far and wide for the right solution, and no doubt, this is it. I even wrote up a quick review last winter about it on AndroidActivist.org, with photos and video.


Good to know! I will be using mind in my Forester too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

